# Unboxing Grizzly G0745 Micro Lathe



## JayNC (Feb 16, 2015)

I just got a Grizzly G0745, which is a micro lathe (and I know...not a mill). I just unboxed it.





Unboxing Video Click Here....

I'm going to CNC this lathe as my first project. I should wind up with a 4" diameter x 6" travel CNC lathe when I'm done. Some of the bits can be used down the road with my other CNC's I plan on building. Looks like I'm going to be learning Mach 3 

I'm 90% certain I'm going to get the Grizzly G8689 Mini MIll (SIeg X2 clone). THey have the best and largest presence in the US. Harbor Freights "Central Machinery" brand is in 2nd place...but I honestly think they have more equipment in the field. The CNC Fusion kit #2 fit's this model. 

Now...I'm scrounging old end mills and bits from work. Dumpster diving for stock to play with....

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## JayNC (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's the only pic I could find of one with CNC mods...sold on an Asian sales site (not Alibaba).

This LOOKS more like a power feed mod and not a full CNC mod (no Y bearing block and servo). I have seen anecdotal comments that the Y servo is mounted on the backside of the carriage but I don't see it here either.


They want $880 for it...HOLY CRAP.....the Lathe from Grizzly is only $370 shipped. That does NOT include the stupid $500-$1000 shipping those sites usually charge!! This is in "Central Machinery" Harbor Freight color scheme (but Sieg uses same color), 

Jay


----------



## JayNC (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyway, I'm trying to go as small but as usable as I can. Anything bigger than 4" OD I'll just take into work and use a big machine. This would be mostly for soft metals and plastic. I have many small metal partsto make for some LARGE 3Dsubmarine prints I'm doing....


----------



## JayNC (Feb 16, 2015)

did I mention I'm a total noob? So...here's the CNC hardware I got....

I purchased NEMA 17 motors for this...specifically these....



KL17H247-168-4B
1/4" Dual Shaft (so I can use positioning knobs)
62 oz. drive (figured this would be a good place to start).

I've got an Asian branded breakout card with USB and a positioning pendant




I've got some no name drivers and a PSU coming also...

That's all I've gotten done so far...

Next will be Post 3 : Mount Designand 3D Prototypes

Cheers - Jay
Hey....


----------



## MarkStephen (Feb 16, 2015)

Unless you're going to be using a reduction coupling between the motor and lead screws, I think your ability to do anything more than make the lightest of cuts or turn nothing more than machinable wax is going to be challenged. The minimum I have seen on micro lathes, Taig, Sherline, etc., is around 175 oz. in. NEMA 23.  Save the NEMA 17's for driving a worm gear on an ATC turret or some such. I think you will find the NEMA 17's wanting, badly. Other than that, looks like you're setting up a nice learning tool that will have many uses on down the line.

What stepper drivers are you using?

Oh, by the way, I hear ya on those shipping charges. That subject is a real sore spot with me. They give you a good price and then shipping doubles, (or more) the cost.  And you know it does not cost anywhere near that to box and ship. 

Mark


----------

